# Cold smoke temps



## bobrap (Feb 13, 2015)

I remember reading somewhere that cold smoking below a certain temp isn't a good idea.  The temps here today aren't going to get above ~38.  I've got a bunch of Cheddar and Gouda that I want to smoke (everybody wants some).  Anybody see any problems or have suggestions?  I use my Traeger Tex with a computer fan and my A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER.  Usually smoke for about 3 hours.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 13, 2015)

No problems other than having to wait for the cheese to rest in the fridge after smoking.

Go ahead and shows your work.


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2015)

We will be watching 

gary


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 13, 2015)

This Sunday a couple of us in Michigan are going to smoke a bunch of cheese.  The temp will be around 5*.  I will either use trouble lights or a few pieces of prelit charcoal to get the smoker temp between 50* to 70* for cold smoking.  At lower temps you don't get the color as well. I think the best temp is around 70* for cheese.  Bring your cheese to room temp before putting in the smoker to reduce condensation.  The colder it is in the smoker the longer the time to smoke.  At 70* 2 to 3 hours  At 50* 3 to 4 hrs  At 40* 4hrs but that is me and I like a strong smoke flavor.

Hope this helps.  Good luck.

Stan


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello.  I have never smoked cheese.  I have always bought it but I have read the posts from those in the know.  Doing my first smoked cheese this week.  These guys "drag" you into trying all manner of new things.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Hey! made a flip comment one night about smoking lettuce.  2 days later got a "how to" with pictures on how to smoke lettuce.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Seems you should not try to smoke below 35 or above 70-75 tops.  Well that's what the folks with knowledge recommend.  Hope that helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2015)

That cheese smoking is pretty easy, I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 13, 2015)

Keep good notes and smoke to a desired color.  There are to many factors that can effect smoking by time.

The following might help.   Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Have fun and enjoy your cheese.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 13, 2015)

Well there you go!  I was quoting Mr T's smoked cheese thread and there he shows up and offers advice.  What a great forum with such helpful folks.  Hello Tom!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobrap (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, this is what I'm doing today.  Thanks everyone for the comments.  Never smoked to color before.  Just stuck the cheese on and let it go for 3-4 hours.  Guess with these temps it will take a lot longer?  My iGrill is reading 70 inside, after I warmed the grill a bit.  Will drop pretty quick I would think.













20150213_114007.jpg



__ bobrap
__ Feb 13, 2015


















20150213_140304.jpg



__ bobrap
__ Feb 13, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2015)

Man !  Looks like all kind of goodness will be happening 

Gary


----------



## bobrap (Feb 13, 2015)

Not sure why I worried about temps.  I'm measuring temps up to almost 80 using a 12" tube smoker.  Makes me wonder how hot it was in the smoker when I did cheese in the summer! :)


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, I did some cheese about a month ago and it was in the 20s-30s and in my A-MAZE-N pellet tray it was in the 65-75 range.

Especially with pellets the A-MAZE-N's put out a fair amount of heat.

If you have a version that uses dust, the dust doesn't seem to put out quite as much heat.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 13, 2015)

bobrap said:


> I remember reading somewhere that cold smoking below a certain temp isn't a good idea.  The temps here today aren't going to get above ~38.  I've got a bunch of Cheddar and Gouda that I want to smoke (everybody wants some).  Anybody see any problems or have suggestions?  I use my Traeger Tex with a computer fan and my A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER.  Usually smoke for about 3 hours.  Thanks for any input.


Bob. Hope you don't rap. Ha. Don't want it below freezing and not above 80 or so













20150118_134624.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 21, 2015






 as texture will be compromised. Archive!


----------

